# what would be the best atv tire?



## Spinnerbait Nate (Feb 11, 2009)

i am looking to put some new tires on my honda 680, i want 26 inch tires. this is my dillema i ride in some light mud hard packed dirt, soft dirt, gravel road, some sand,pull a #500 lb harrow,and ride through clear cuts. i have been looking into mud lite xtr, bear claws,and swamp lites. i need a tire to handle all of these conditions, and not wear out in 6 months. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got the mud lite xtr on my polaris 700. look good and have some great bite. the only way your gonna wear out a set of tires in 6 months is if you ride it down asphalt all day long


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Feb 11, 2009)

I got Gators for mine a while back and man they are the best i have ever seen!! After i got some a couple of guys i ride with started looking for some..i looked everywhere and they are cheap compared to the big named tires..i have a 2 wheel drive rancher and i kid u not that i have pushed 4x4's out of the mud with the Gators!!!


----------



## JR (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been around and seen in action Gators, Mud Lites, Outlaws, Vampires, Ag's, Mudzillas, and 589's.  For the money, and overall performance, especially with your engine size, I'd recommend the 589's.  They clean really well, and I'd recommend stepping up to 27" tires, when you do this, the 'lugs' are 1.75-2" deep, so nice aggressive traction.  The nice thing about the 589's is that 1- they don't 'beat you to death' on harder surfaces (packed dirt roads), and 2- should you be riding it around in an area you don't want to tear up a place (yard/food plot), they won't!  

I've seen a Polaris 500 go EVERYWHERE a Kawasaki 700 Brute would go, and the 500 had 27" 589's, and the 700 had 27" Mudlites.  Also seen the same Polaris set up hang with a Honda 450 Foreman with 28" Outlaws (but that is kinda to be expected with the 500 having more power/tire spin).  

Just my opinion, but you can't beat the 27" 589's for all around performance and pricing.

Try:

www.tiresnstuff.com

or

www.highlifter.com


----------



## toyoman (Feb 11, 2009)

well i have an 03 rancher 2 wheel drive with 25x13.5 super swampers and will go anywhere a 4x4 will go i also pull a harrow to do my plots with it.


----------



## Ogeechee (Feb 11, 2009)

I run 26" Kenda Executioners on my Suzuki 700. They run kinda small (order a size bigger than you want if you're that particular), but have a similar tread to the 589s and are less expensive while having a 6 ply rating


----------



## spilltheblood (Feb 11, 2009)

executioners are heavy, for what you want get swamplites they have a great center tread pattern= smooth ride, they will do what you want


----------

